# Apple's iPhone 4 antenna solution(s)?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"This whole iPhone 4 antenna thing is a non-issue and will (eventually) blow over."*

Steve Jobs iPhone 4 antenna solutions:

1. "Don't hold it that way."

2. Buy this handy add-on accessory:









*Apple iPhone 4 external antenna accessory*

More @ *BusinessInsider.com*

From the article's reader comments section:


> _"WHO CARES ABOUT CELLULAR!
> 
> People aren't buying the iPhone for the phone, they're buying it for the apps and the P-to-P video chat.
> 
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

!rolling

Also...

Can you say *Rubber Apple Buggy Bumper *fast 3 times???


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

When is a phone not a phone?
When it's a iphone.
:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

4. Unlock your iPhone 4 and switch carriers.

What's that? You can't unlock your iPhone and you have a two-year commitment with ATT?

_never mind..._ :shrug:


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Interesting, watching all this iP4 drama play out. I've had mine since release day and really have had few issues with it. Of course on purchase day I left BB with Belkin's version of the bumper case, which I thought was a good idea from the start. I have noticed that I seem to have less bars in normal travel areas than I had with my old 3G but have yet to be able to attribute any dropped/lost calls to those minimal bars. Be interesting to watch and see how Steve & company gets this product back on track.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Top 10 Signs You've Purchased a Bad iPhone*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEAGos68cBg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> *Top 10 Signs You've Purchased a Bad iPhone*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEAGos68cBg&feature=player_embedded


!rolling

Those are pretty funny.

Apple certainly now has more PR and marketing hiccups to overcome these days. Tomorrow's press conference should be interesting...not only the conference itself...the the discussions thereafter.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nick said:


> *Top 10 Signs You've Purchased a Bad iPhone*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEAGos68cBg&feature=player_embedded


11. You use your friends Blackberry to call the ATT store to complain about your iphone4.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mhendrixsr said:


> Interesting, watching all this iP4 drama play out. I've had mine since release day and really have had few issues with it. Of course on purchase day I left BB with Belkin's version of the bumper case, which I thought was a good idea from the start. I have noticed that I seem to have less bars in normal travel areas than I had with my old 3G but have yet to be able to attribute any dropped/lost calls to those minimal bars. Be interesting to watch and see how Steve & company gets this product back on track.


I agree. My iPhone 4 has been great but of course I have had a cover on it from day one as well. As usual this thing is getting blown up beyond the reality of the problem. If everyone was having issues with the iPhone 4, hundreds of thousands of people would be returning them. That's just not happening.

Honestly I think people (especially Apple haters) were waiting for Steve to screw up. This current situation gave them a chance to pounce.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I think it has to do more with Jobs pompous attitude, the ifans general pompous attitudes that this phone is the greatest thing since god, and Apples crappy response to this issue. How long has Apple been promising a firmware update, and it is now just released?
Apple needed a well earned attitude readjustment.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I agree. My iPhone 4 has been great but of course I have had a cover on it from day one as well. As usual this thing is getting blown up beyond the reality of the problem. If everyone was having issues with the iPhone 4, hundreds of thousands of people would be returning them. That's just not happening.
> 
> *Honestly I think people (especially Apple haters) were waiting for Steve to screw up. This current situation gave them a chance to pounce*.


I respectfully disagree. There's likely some truth to your statement, however, there have been plenty of folks waiting for Apple to get the iPhone *right* as well, especially those who were looking to "upgrade".

Dropped calls with AT&T (as a sole provider right now), as well as poor battery performance have been lingering issues for a long time and reported by tens of thousands of loyal iPhone users.

So far....it would seem that the iPhone4 version has failed to overcome these two historical problems. All kidding aside - its a phone...if it can't retain a reliable a call and can't hold power up long enough to use for a day based on it's features...it fails as a mobile phone device.

I know my stepdaughter...owners of a 3GS...would *love* to see the iPhone4 fix these problems. She has to charge her phone 3 times a day...and is on her 3rd battery replacement. The local Apple store has told her "yes, this is a problem". Now she's on standby, and may consider alternatives.

This is not blown out of proportion. The fact that Apple is having an unprecedented conf call this soon after its release indicates that even they realize they have a potential reputation debacle on their hands.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with Mr. Blount and must disagree with Mr. 0001. 

There is a very strong anti-Apple sentiment. I know because having been platform-agnostic for decades I've fallen in (and out) with both Apple lovers and haters. I've always argued that Apple makes a great product but they've had an elitist marketing strategy, one that alienates people who search for value over style. 

Ironically it's Apple's move toward adding value to its phones that may be making this worse. By adding more features, better integration with other services, and lowering prices, Apple's become attractive to more people, people who have realistic expectations like "I need to make a call." 

I'll say again that I have had no problems with my iPhone. Even if I did, I'd consider a $12 case a pretty good workaround. 

Add to that the very real contingent who have been waiting for Mr. Jobs to "slip up" for some time, and you've got a PR firestorm. Personally I'll admit I think Mr. Jobs is smug, mean and arrogant just as the haters do. I just wish him no ill will.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll say again that I have had no problems with my iPhone. Even if I did, *I'd consider a $12 case a pretty good workaround*.


The fact that a workaround is needed for a new product *just released *alone warrants the view that Apple has a major reputation problem on their hands. The unprecedented press release tomorrow is exhibit 2.

I also bet that whenever an iPhone 5 comes out in the future...the rush to order them will be nothing like this time around.

I hope they get it all right...but right now...this looks like the iphone is the Apple version of Apollo 13. Hopefully...they can get customers "home" safely.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/07/15...fix-for-iphone-4-signal-issue-being-deployed/

Looks like this issue may be fixed in newer units.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/07/15...fix-for-iphone-4-signal-issue-being-deployed/
> 
> Looks like this issue may be fixed in newer units.


Thanks for sharing...that could be good news...but require a recall of some sort.

But it would seem to successfully address the problem.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think comparing iPhone to Apollo 13 doesn't really appropriately address the scope, does it? And Mr. 0001, you and I were both there exploring workarounds to the original HR20-700, were we not?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think comparing iPhone to Apollo 13 doesn't really appropriately address the scope, does it? And Mr. 0001, you and I were both there exploring workarounds to the original HR20-700, were we not?


The iPhone4 is to Apple (at this time) what Apollo 13 was to NASA at its time - a key moment in the history of their respective organizational reputations. That is the only real comparison. One could make a case that the HR20 (back then) was a similar point in time.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Wasn't HR20-700 deemed a piece of ****, and that work arounds were unacceptable for a piece of equipment that was touted by dtv to be a upgrade from the tivo? We all know it wasn't.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The fact that a workaround is needed for a new product *just released *alone warrants the view that Apple has a major reputation problem on their hands.


I actually agree with you on this but Apple will be compelled to fix the issue and I believe they will. The have to in order to keep their stocks from falling and that is what this is really about.

I'm just rather annoyed that many are coming out of the woodwork especially those who don't even own the phone. If this happened to any other company there wouldn't be nearly the same backlash. What about all of these recalls? Nobody gave a crap about them:

http://news.cnet.com/Verizon-recalls-cell-phone-batteries/2100-1039_3-5248584.html
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/samsung-recalls-160000-jitterbug-phones-over-911-failure/
http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/consumer/recalls&id=7109564
http://www.phonenews.com/sprint-silently-recalls-lg-lx160-2361/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I actually agree with you on this but Apple will be compelled to fix the issue and I believe they will. The have to in order to keep their stocks from falling and that is what this is really about.
> 
> I'm just rather annoyed that many are coming out of the woodwork especially those who don't even own the phone.


Again...you speak the truth.

I don't have one, but have been closely following it on behalf of my stepdaughter who does - and she wants to do an upgrade. So for her...I'm rooting for success. I'm an admitted apple non-fan....so I see both sides of what you are describing.

But I view Apple in a tough situation that rides very heavily (their reputation) on what they announce tomorrow. Despite my personal (not a fan of apple) view..I can be objective enough to see that it would be good to have their solution go well, and be market accepted.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

iOS4.0.1 has been released. Looks like the only fix is a software coding change for the signal bars display.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Two items here seem right on: 

BubblePuppy's comment on Jobs pompous attitude as shared by the rabid iFans.
The article in Nick's original post that terms the whole cellular phone system "the crappiest phone system."
With that said, the iPhone 4 looks like a great gadget to have if we only had AT&T signals here.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The fact that a workaround is needed for a new product *just released *alone warrants the view that Apple has a major reputation problem on their hands.


When was the last time Microsoft, DIRECTV, DISH Network or anybody else got it right the first two or three trys?

There will always be issues and regardless of the scope or diligence of the testing regimen, bugs (both accidental software and utter design failures) will survive. Microsoft has several well-documented issues that they will more or less continue to deny until they have a fix. They probably have a patent on this approach.

Apple's image among their zealots is safe because habits carefully cultivated are the most difficult to shake.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I agree with Mr. Blount and must disagree with Mr. 0001.
> 
> There is a very strong anti-Apple sentiment. I know because having been platform-agnostic for decades I've fallen in (and out) with both Apple lovers and haters. I've always argued that Apple makes a great product but they've had an elitist marketing strategy, one that alienates people who search for value over style.
> 
> ...


And there isn't a very strong pro-Apple sentiment??? This is a Ford / Chevy type of thing for a lot of people (actually it would be more like a Ford / anything but Ford scenario but you get my point, I hope) and I believe there are more Apple (or maybe more precisely iPhone / iPod) Fan-boys than any other gadget out there - I'm not saying you fall into that category, just that it is huge. There are also a group of people (like me) that doesn't HATE Apple, we just get tired of so many people acting like their products don't have shortcomings that are pretty significant, dating all the way back to all the things the original iPhone couldn't do. We tend to be the type that want something other than what the majority have / use so that we aren't me-tooers.

As for seeing Mr. Jobs get a little mud on his face, everyone likes to see those on top get knocked down a step or two - unless we are the ones on top, of course! 

Every manufacturer has problems to deal with, but when you are on top and bring out the "next big thing" every problem is naturally going to get amplified. It's simply the way things are.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Me personally, have never liked Apple and Steve Jobs. Why? Mainly for his arrogance in his strict hardware/software exclusivity. I mean, "let's build a great computer and O/S, but not license out the code for other companies to write programs for it." (referring to the Mac computers, obviously) So now they've got the iPod, iPhone, and iPad, and they all run on eclusive software or wireless carriers. This would be like me creating a electronic device that only works with a local regional telephone company. 

I say this as someone who used to work for an AT&T wireless business. This was back in early '04. Before the iPod, iPhone came out. In fact smart phones of any kind were few and far between. I think Blackberrys were the only ones around then. It was also a time when the tower networks were upgrading from analog to digital. Well, when AT&T went digital, we lost coverage in the area. (See Verizon's AT&T's 3G bluemap...we're not in one of those blue areas.) So we lost the AT&T contract. Quite frankly, it didn't really matter because the small business was failing anyway. Then we picked up a contract to a local regional phone company. (The one I referenced above.) We basically became contractor for them to sell their service. Well, that didn't work out either as that company failed to pay us for the few service contracts we sold for them. We were also supposed to get royalties as long as the customers stayed with the service. Never saw a dime from them. So within weeks of losing the AT&T contract the small business as a whole closed up shop.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

harsh said:


> When was the last time Microsoft, DIRECTV, DISH Network or anybody else got it right the first two or three trys?
> 
> There will always be issues and regardless of the scope or diligence of the testing regimen, bugs (both accidental software and utter design failures) will survive. Microsoft has several well-documented issues that they will more or less continue to deny until they have a fix. They probably have a patent on this approach.
> 
> Apple's image among their zealots is safe because habits carefully cultivated are the most difficult to shake.


Well said.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> When was the last time Microsoft, DIRECTV, DISH Network or anybody else got it right the first two or three trys?


DirecTV with their D12 satellite on the first try, and Whole Home DVR service on the second try.

Apple's just introduced its 4th repeat flawed device.

That said...while the Apple loyalists who would buy an Apple Door Knob (for a ridiculous high price, by the way) if they saw it for sale...lets just hope it ends here and gets done right (finally).


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Apple's just introduced its 4th repeat mistake.


 - They've made an antenna mistake 4 times?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> - They've made an antenna mistake 4 times?


The iPhone as a phone has been flawed 4 times...but then...you already knew that. :lol:

Let's all simply agree that it would be good that they correct these issues and produce a solid phone. Everyone wins then.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll say again that I have had no problems with my iPhone. Even if I did, I'd consider a $12 case a pretty good workaround.


MANY people buy Apple products for it's design as well as it's <cough> quality (like a Coach handbag). Why should they have to cover it up and change it's looks to resolve an RF problem?

What if your Maserati dealer told you to go out and buy a $20 canvas cover for your $400,000 vehicle because the sunroof had a wind and water leak. The car would still be fully functional and the problem resolved cheaply. A "pretty good workaround." Would you want to drive it around like that?

I didn't spend $500 to have to spend another $30 to fix a problem I didn't create. My sister has an i4 and she lives in an "outskirt" coverage area. When she holds the phone she drops calls and loses signal. She bought a $30 bumper worth about 50cents and the problem is pretty much gone but she now thinks the phone is fugly.

I was about to order one but am holding off till tomorrow and see what Mr Jobs has to say. Fortunately I still have 1 week to return my EVO. BTW, I really like the EVO, it's Sprint I don't like. Always been on CellularOne/AT&T/Cingular/AT&T (all the same here over the years).


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

It has been said that "The iPhone 4 is Apple's Vista."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> It has been said that "The iPhone 4 is Apple's Vista."


Maybe that one fits better. 

Latest word....no recall announced tomorrow.

*<everybody keep their duct tape handy>*


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> DirecTV with their D12 satellite on the first try, and Whole Home DVR service on the second try.
> 
> Apple's just introduced its 4th repeat flawed device.
> 
> That said...while the Apple loyalists who would buy an Apple Door Knob (for a ridiculous high price, by the way) if they saw it for sale...lets just hope it ends here and gets done right (finally).


Even if the door knob fell off if it was held a certain way.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Even if the door knob fell off if it was held a certain way.


Like this?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> MANY people buy Apple products for it's design as well as it's <cough> quality (like a Coach handbag). Why should they have to cover it up and change it's looks to resolve an RF problem?
> 
> What if your Maserati dealer told you to go out and buy a $20 canvas cover for your $400,000 vehicle because the sunroof had a wind and water leak. The car would still be fully functional and the problem resolved cheaply. A "pretty good workaround." Would you want to drive it around like that?
> 
> ...


I think again this is a matter of scale. Now, I paid $199 for my phone. Maybe if I'd paid $500 for it I might feel differently. But I didn't, nor did I spend $400,000 for it. I think it's not really reasonable to make an analogy that compares a $199 cell phone to a $400,000 car.

But more to the point, I'm the sort of person who does not expect things to be perfect. I am the sort of person who wants the best combination of value, features, and cost and who is willing to work within limitations to make that work. That's how I choose to interact with the world.

And again, more to the point, I hardly think that doing something I was planning on doing anyway (using a case) is a dealbreaker.

I've said before that I'm not an Apple lover or hater. To me it's just another tech company. As I've said before over and over I did a lot of research for a device that would sync with outlook (not exchange) over two phones, plus one with robust app support, a reasonable learning curve (as I am not the only one using it in my family) and good coverage on 3G and voice. That happened to be the iPhone. I looked seriously at Blackberries, Androids, and Windows Mobile devices. This one suits me the best, and that's the bottom line.

I do not consider myself one of the glitterati because I have this phone and I don't think the phone is a perfect thing. It's a tool, and like pretty much all tools I've ever owned, it is good at some things and not good at others and that's all there is to it.

I encourage anyone who does not like his iPhone to get something else and be happy, just as I have spent the last four years here at DBSTalk encouraging people to find equipment and service choices that make them happy.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, and one more thing... there are a lot of places that sell very reasonably-priced cases for iPhone 4 that may be more to your or your sister's liking. Personally I went to a pushcart at the local mall, two days after the phone was released, and found an excellent selection for $12 each. Since then I've seen them as low as $8.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think again this is a matter of scale. Now, I paid $199 for my phone. Maybe if I'd paid $500 for it I might feel differently. But I didn't, nor did I spend $400,000 for it. I think it's not really reasonable to make an analogy that compares a $199 cell phone to a $400,000 car.
> 
> But more to the point, I'm the sort of person who does not expect things to be perfect. I am the sort of person who wants the best combination of value, features, and cost and who is willing to work within limitations to make that work. That's how I choose to interact with the world.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Amen. Pass the biscuits.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> It has been said that "The iPhone 4 is Apple's Vista."


I think it was someone from Microsoft that said that...

People with a past history of failure often look to others' failures to raise their own levels.

I don't mean this to be hate-bait... From my perspective all companies are flawed and don't like to admit their own mistakes. Apple is not mistake free. They never have been.

First-off, to say the iPhone is Apple's Vista... one must first accept that Vista was Microsoft's Vista... and I doubt you'll find many at Microsoft who readily and openly talk about Vista in a bad light.

That's just the nature of business.

As for the close-architecture... I frankly think it is smart of Apple to control their hardware and operating system. The PC platform would be a much more reliable platform if IBM back in the day had bought-out Microsoft as Gates offered... Instead, it led to competition and cheaper PCs for end-users... but lots more incompatibilities depending upon where you buy your hardware and who writes your software.

For all the flaws in Apple's design... the control of their own architecture is not, in my opinion, a bad decision.

IF, as it is starting to sound, they had an antenna guy who already didn't like this design on the iPhone 4... and he was ignored... then that will be a huge mistake. IF they didn't have an antenna guy who noticed, that too would be a huge mistake. I don't think they have a way around this design flaw if things continue to develop as it seems like they will.

But, that said... Apple wouldn't be the only company to put out a computer product with a big flaw that should never have happened.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to agree with Stuart. We got 2 I4s around 1pm the first day of official delivery. At 2pm we were at BB to get cases. I haven't bought a cell phone in the last 10 years that I didn't put some additional case / holster on. . . . and before I heard of any problem, we knew we wanted some kind of case on the new iPhone.

So basically, we've had no problems with calls. We have a microcell at home and I did have to re-register that but that took 30 minutes. We've had no more / no less problems with calls than the 3G or any other cell phone I've ever had.

I think in general, I've NEVER had a cell phone call that I didn't have to repeat or ask someone to repeat what they said. But it's also happening with land lines / long distance and VOIP calls.

Bluetooth with 3 different headsets/ GPS works better and WiFi works better in several locations that are noticable.

So, we're pretty happy with the 4 and think the whole problem is overblown.

One NICE thing I've learned with the iPhone 4 and the iPad . . . 50% battery doesn't mean that I have to find a charger / source within a few hours! Maybe tomorrow sometime.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> So, we're pretty happy with the 4 and think the whole problem is overblown.


Glad folks are happy with the workaround.

But problems that are "overblown" generally don't end up with a national press conferences to explain a "fix". I commend Apple for admitting this is a serious problem. We'll see how the "fix" plays out.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Glad folks are happy with the workaround.
> 
> But problems that are "overblown" generally don't end up with a national press conferences to explain a "fix". I commend Apple for admitting this is a serious problem. We'll see how the "fix" plays out.


How do _you_ think it should play out?


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I think the most fun of this whole thing is reading what the fanboys come up with to defend Apple. Some even admit to not liking Jobs and his pompous arrogance, but still defend Apple.

I'm also a tech guy, but not a fanboy of Apple. Maybe that's what is irritating to me, the fanboys tout the Apple products as the second coming while ignoring a plethora of similar non-Apple products that do at least as much if not more and usually for a better price. 

I used to work in a testing lab for a computer company. We tested all of them side by side for usability and test results do not correspond to the fanboy ravings that Apple Macs are so much more efficient and reliable. It simply is not true. If they were as good as claimed they would hold a lot more than the minority share of the computing market than they do. 

The one thing I tip my hat to them for, they created and maintain a culture of loyalty that few companies have ever been able to do.

Dave


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

drded said:


> ...The one thing I tip my hate to them for, they created and maintain a culture of loyalty that few companies have ever been able to do.
> 
> Dave


I'm not sure if your typing "hate" instead of 'hat' was Freudian, Dave, or just a typo. Regards your thoughts on company loyalty, I think the D* subs on this site would come in a close second. :sure:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> How do _you_ think it should play out?


Some see this as a big problem.

If they are smart...its a golden opportunity.

In the past...no matter what they did, what they said, what flaws they had...loyalists loved Apple. That paradigm was just discussed on CNN minutes ago...and it was pointed out that this will no longer fly.

If Apple comes out and says..."Look...we screwed up and will fix everyone's phone for free by simply doing x,y,z....", then they restore confidence and improve the public's view of them as standing behind their products.

Anything less...and the Toyota situation comes to mind.

The most precious thing companies have is their reputation. Today's press conference and the proposed solution is indeed a "big deal" to restoring and solidifying Apple's reputation.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

All I know is that I would not return my phone for the $199 I paid for it. Been in a bumper case since day 2. Waiting on the Otterbox. A complete non-issue for me.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

drded said:


> I think the most fun of this whole thing is reading what the fanboys come up with to defend Apple. Some even admit to not liking Jobs and his pompous arrogance, but still defend Apple.
> 
> I'm also a tech guy, but not a fanboy of Apple. Maybe that's what is irritating to me, the fanboys tout the Apple products as the second coming while ignoring a plethora of similar non-Apple products that do at least as much if not more and usually for a better price.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to lie. Of course I'm going to defend them. I switched to Apple products over 3 years ago and couldn't be happier. The integration between my devices is the best I've ever used. Everything works together well. I was never able to do that with Windoze without jumping through hoops. Editing HD video on a Mac is also a joy. The machine never crashes and is fast.

With that said, I still don't consider myself a fanboy. Yes, I have a lot of money invested in Apple products but if something better comes along, I won't hesitate to make the switch. Windoze worked well for me for a while but Apple started improving their products to the point that I couldn't ignore them any longer. I know I'm not alone and Apple's sales trends over the past three years prove my point.

Sure, our chearleading is fun to watch, but I really don't care. Being a gadget geek, I'm having the time of my life. To each his own and that's all that really matters.

BTW, the Droid X was released yesterday. That thing looks darn cool. Something like that could easily drive me away from the iPhone.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, *the Droid X was released yesterday*. That thing looks darn cool. Something like that could easily drive me away from the iPhone.


I suspect the timing of that was not merely a coincidence...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect the timing of that was not merely a coincidence...


I believe that's all it is. Moto has been running a DroidX "scavenger" hunt for several weeks, concluding yesterday. The release date was announced quite awhile ago. .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I believe that's all it is. Moto has been running a DroidX "scavenger" hunt for several weeks, concluding yesterday. The release date was announced quite awhile ago. .


Could be a simple case of "marketing luck". It happens.

Since my stepdaughter has a 3GS...I'd like to see a reasonable conclusion to the iPhone4 problem.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Could be a simple case of "marketing luck". It happens.
> 
> Since my stepdaughter has a 3GS...I'd like to see a reasonable conclusion to the iPhone4 problem.


As would I. Melissa has a iphone 3g, she doesn't even want to upgrade the os, let alone spend the money on a iphone that does worse reception wise than her iphone. I don't blame her.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

My mother sent me an article this morning (sorry -- don't have the link at work) that said the solution was going to be to have your phone sent to be fixed. So, not a recall, no free bumpers or gift cards, but if you want it fixed, send it off for repair. It was compared to having the battery replaced. I *think* this was a reputable source but I can't imagine this would be the solution. If we were talking about the 3GS phone then maybe it would not be a big deal -- use your current SIM in your old 3G or some other old phone. But the new phone has a micro-SIM. I suppose you could use an adaptor but there's another cost & I think people have had problems with the adaptors working when trying to use the SIM in another phone.

_ Oh, here is the article. It's more speculation than I thought. 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38263228/from/toolbar
_


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> As would I. Melissa has a iphone 3g, she doesn't even want to upgrade the os, let alone spend the money on a iphone that does worse reception wise than her iphone. I don't blame her.


Tell her to definitely not upgrade the OS on her 3G. There are many reports that it slows the phone enormously.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Tell her to definitely not upgrade the OS on her 3G. There are many reports that it slows the phone enormously.


Thanks. Actually I think it was one of your posts that I read that mentioned the slow down.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Thanks. Actually I think it was one of your posts that I read that mentioned the slow down.


Is it the same thing for the 3GS?

Is there a link?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Is it the same thing for the 3GS?
> 
> Is there a link?


If I remember correctly the slow down only affects the 3g model.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> If I remember correctly the slow down only affects the 3g model.


Ahhhh...thank you sir.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> My mother sent me an article this morning (sorry -- don't have the link at work) that said the solution was going to be to have your phone sent to be fixed. So, not a recall, no free bumpers or gift cards, but if you want it fixed, send it off for repair. It was compared to having the battery replaced. I *think* this was a reputable source but I can't imagine this would be the solution. If we were talking about the 3GS phone then maybe it would not be a big deal -- use your current SIM in your old 3G or some other old phone. But the new phone has a micro-SIM. I suppose you could use an adaptor but there's another cost & I think people have had problems with the adaptors working when trying to use the SIM in another phone.
> 
> _ Oh, here is the article. It's more speculation than I thought.
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38263228/from/toolbar
> _


If that is going to be the solution won't that piss a lot of people off. I know it would me. I really doubt that will be the solution.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ahhhh...thank you sir.


You are welcome, sir. Care for some :new_popco


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Years in the making....

Hundreds of milllions to develop....

Almost 2 million rushing to buy it...

...and the high-tech solution for the iPhone4 design/performance/dropped call problem....

An iPhone condom. 

Steve Jobs is a genius.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Years in the making....
> 
> Hundreds of milllions to develop....
> 
> ...


What do you want them to do? It appears to be affecting a very small number of users.

Oh.. and it's 3 million.  :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> What do you want them to do? It appears to be affecting a very small number of users.
> 
> Oh.. and it's 3 million.  :lol:


According to the live report on CNN minutes ago...."many thousands of users have reported dropped calls because of this design flaw".

At least iPhone4 users will be able to have "safe calls" using the new iPhone4 condom going forward.  :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> According to the live report on CNN minutes ago...."many thousands of users have reported dropped calls because of this design flaw".
> 
> At least iPhone4 users will be able to have "safe calls" using the new iPhone4 condom going forward.  :lol:


I would advise you and those users to return the phone for a full refund then if you're not happy with it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I would advise you and those users to return the phone for a full refund then if you're not happy with it.


I suspect you'll see some of that...but not in huge numbers.

In my case...my stepdaughter has been waiting to consider upgrading her 3GS to the iPhone4. Knowing that she already likes a "cover" on hers...this will likely not be an obstacle.

We're still waiting to see some real field data on how the iPhone4 battery does compared with its previous versions. That's the # complaint I see being reported prior to the "4" coming out.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

He never said what they are doing to fix the problem in future phones. I guess the white ones will have a ugly bumper on. Do they even make white duct tape?
Fix the problem in future phones, Steve.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, it's official because the AP is reporting it:


> CUPERTINO, Calif. - Apple will give free protective cases to buyers of its latest iPhone to alleviate the so-called "death grip" problem: holding the phone with a bare hand can muffle the wireless signal.
> 
> Apple Inc. CEO Steve Jobs announced the giveaway at a news conference Friday. Those who have already bought the iPhone 4 and new buyers through Sept. 30 will be eligible. People who already purchased the $29 "Bumper" cases will be refunded.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

And you have to love this comment:


> Consumer Reports' independent testing revealed the dropped signal strength issue could be solved by applying duct tape, nail polish or other non-conductive protective material along the sides of the phone to prevent signal loss. Those options, of course, would be akin to putting lipstick on a pig (of a problem).


Also, from one online dealer you can preorder a free LifeGrip Silicone Case for Apple iPhone 4.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

so, they tout in their first iPhone 4 press conference (officially unveiling it to the world) how revolutionary their new antenna is because it isn't 'encased' inside the phone...it looks cool...etc...

And their solution is "Well...cover it up and it works better."


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> so, they tout in their first iPhone 4 press conference (officially unveiling it to the world) how revolutionary their new antenna is because it isn't 'encased' inside the phone...it looks cool...etc...
> 
> And their solution is "Well...cover it up and it works better."


From Steve Jobs in the Q&A:



> I'm not saying we didn't make a mistake -- we didn't know that it would have these issues, we didn't know we were putting a bull's eye on the phone... but this has been so overblown. But to see how we could do better is going to take some time.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> As would I. Melissa has a iphone 3g, she doesn't even want to upgrade the os, let alone spend the money on a iphone that does worse reception wise than her iphone.


How long has she had it? My battery started going south at around 18-20 months. I was having to charge it at least once during the day. With my new 4, I do a whole lot more with it, but I get to the end of most days with >50% battery left.

Back on the subject of the antenna, one report I read had something about Jobs mentioning the lack of cases available at launch. Well, dumba**, that is your fault. Otterbox indicated on its website that they had to wait to get an actual phone before they could start designing their new defender case. Maybe if Apple would have been willing to provide some specs to other companies, there would have been more cases available.

And don't tell me that they have to keep this information controlled. Someone at a printing company was making all those posters to be in stores on launch day and I don't think there is a press in the basement of Apple's HQ.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

0.55% of 3,000,000 is 16,500. . . . apparently a very vocal 16k of people. They should get a case or return their phone.

Now they get their case for free.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> How long has she had it? My battery started going south at around 18-20 months. I was having to charge it at least once during the day. With my new 4, I do a whole lot more with it, but I get to the end of most days with >50% battery left.
> 
> Back on the subject of the antenna, one report I read had something about Jobs mentioning the lack of cases available at launch. Well, dumba**, that is your fault. Otterbox indicated on its website that they had to wait to get an actual phone before they could start designing their new defender case. Maybe if Apple would have been willing to provide some specs to other companies, there would have been more cases available.
> 
> And don't tell me that they have to keep this information controlled. Someone at a printing company was making all those posters to be in stores on launch day and I don't think there is a press in the basement of Apple's HQ.


She has had it since last oct. As far as I know she recharges it every other day, the charger is next to our couch so I would see it, of course she might have on a charger at work.
You seem to get better battery life than I do with my Nexus 1, but it is my only access to the internet at home at this time so I am constantly using it.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm not a power user of anything on the phone. I rarely ever have calls, I do mild surfing & news reading, & I text a few times a day. I have found the battery life significantly better on the iPhone 4. I can go a couple of days without charging it whereas I had to charge my 3GS pretty much every day. I had the 3GS 12 months.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Did anyone else think that when Jobs was saying that everyone would get a free bumper his breathing sounded like Mel's on those tapes. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HDJulie said:


> I'm not a power user of anything on the phone. I rarely ever have calls, I do mild surfing & news reading, & I text a few times a day. I have found the battery life significantly better on the iPhone 4. I can go a couple of days without charging it whereas I had to charge my 3GS pretty much every day. I had the 3GS 12 months.


That is encouraging...because the 3GS in this household gets charged 3 times *per day*.

At first...we assumed it may have been a defective battery....3 batteries later...no change.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure if I've said it in this thread or others, but the most amazing thing about the iPad and iPhone4 is 50% battery remaining doesn't mean I have to worry about plugging it in!!

I took a few weeks with both to get use to not scrambling to charge it - - unlike this laptop that with a NEW $75 battery gets about 2 hours on a charge. And I realize the laptop is much more power hungry with a big hard drive, bigger display, etc.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That is encouraging...because the 3GS in this household gets charged 3 times *per day*.
> 
> At first...we assumed it may have been a defective battery....3 batteries later...no change.


If you are willing to start over form scratch, I bet a complete wipe and restore like a new phone would help that. I had the same problem with my 3G and even after they replaced it due to dust under the screen, I hoped the new battery would be good, but it had the same problems. I must have had some corrupt apps, because I also had super long syncs.

I do agree, the battery life on teh iPhone 4 is unbelieveable though.

As far as the antenna problems, in spite of the fact that I can just put a finger on teh magic spot and start to lose signal, it is really not that huge a problem and I am probably not going to put a case on it all the time to fix it.

To me, the proximity sensor issue was much more of a problem.

In spite of those issues, overall, the phone is still pretty awesome, and I am not apple fanboy. The iPhone 3G was the first Apple product I ever owned and I will never switch to using Apple computers everywhere. I will have to say, I do like their designs in general though.

I was actually suprised that Steve went as far as he did saying they made a mistake. I really expected them to stay the course with the same line of there's nothing wrong. I do think that their figures seem underreporting the issue, I imagin that many did not call Apple care because of hte widely reported stuff from Steve about how there was no problem and its your fault for holding the phone that way. Knowing you will get shot down before you even call is a good way to keep people from calling.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lee L said:


> If you are willing to start over form scratch, I bet a complete wipe and restore like a new phone would help that. I had the same problem with my 3G and even after they replaced it due to dust under the screen, I hoped the new battery would be good, but it had the same problems. I must have had some corrupt apps, because I also had super long syncs.
> 
> *I do agree, the battery life on the iPhone 4 is unbelievable though.*


That is indeed encouraging. It's the #1 issue I'm following prior to having my stepdaughter upgrade her 3GS to the iPhone4.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know. My iPhone still doesn't have any real problems, aside from some flakiness post-upgrade which hopefully will go away. I'm beginning to feel left out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know. My iPhone still doesn't have any real problems, aside from some flakiness post-upgrade which hopefully will go away. I'm beginning to feel left out.


Curious Stuart....as I suspect you are a "power user" (no pun intended)...

What kind of battery life are you seeing with your iPhone4?

<especially if you have the ability to compare with the 3GS or 3G>


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I get about 2 days of heavy usage with wifi and Bluetooth.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I get about 2 days of heavy usage with wifi and Bluetooth.


That would be a marked improvement of the 3GS then.

Appreciate this information.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

All New 'bumper' fixes issue:


----------

